# Testen von JEE Projekten



## MQue (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, wie man eine JEE- Applikation richtig testet, die Backend- Klassen sind mir klar, da setzt ich JUnit ein und teste meine einzelnen Klassen, aber ich hab vor kurzem gelesen, dass es auch Frameworks für das Testen der gesamten Anwendung gibt, wobei mir da nicht klar ist, wie das gehen soll, es benötigt ja user- Klicks auf Buttons, Links ... und Eingaben in Textfeldern, um die ganze Applikation testen zu können.
Was verwendet Ihr zum Testen von JEE?

lg


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2009)

Da gibt es zB. Selenium, zeichnet Macros von Browseraktionen (inkl. Asserts) und dann diese automatisiert wieder ausführen.
Es gibt auch noch Apache Cactus, welches für JUnit Tests im Server gedacht ist.


----------



## mmeyer1987 (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

Mir fällt spontan auch noch JWebUnit ein. Ein Pendant zu den "normalen" JUnit-Tests. Auch hier kannst du asserten und entsprechend reagieren. Je nachdem, welchen Aufwand du da rein stecken willst.


Grüße!


----------



## Noctarius (20. Okt 2009)

http://webtest.canoo.com/webtest/manual/WebTestHome.html find ich angenehmer als JWebUnit


----------

